# Home Multimedia Netowking



## ryanborg (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi Guys.. Need some help with a small project.

Im building a new house from scratch and wish to build some kind of multimedia network for my whole house.

I was wondering. Is there a way to have all Set op Boxes such as Cable & Satellite Boxes.. A Multimedia Server (For my movies and music) All in one location.. and be able to stream them to Multiple Tvs in my house.

The Multimedia server bit i think i can manage with DLAN or UPNP.

What i need to know is how to connect y set top boxes to my tv so i have everything in one location and stream to multiple tvs (One STP to multi pc's)

Also i assume i need some kind of interface clients for each tv... as regards to wires just let me know whats best as i have to pass everything yet.

Hope i explained myself well.

Thanks

Ryan


----------

